# URGENTE: ha comenzado un terrible CRASH DEL MERCADO DE VALORES que podría acabar con billones de dólares



## El Gran Cid (24 Ene 2022)

La semana pasada, uno de los nombres más respetados del mundo financiero fue noticia en todo el mundo cuando advirtió que el desplome bursátil que ahora ha comenzado pondrá fin a la "superburbuja" que Wall Street ha estado disfrutando durante tantos años...




> Jeremy Grantham, el famoso inversionista que durante décadas ha estado llamando a las burbujas del mercado, dijo que el colapso histórico de las acciones que predijo hace un año está en marcha y que incluso la intervención de la Reserva Federal no puede evitar una eventual caída de casi el 50%.
> En una nota publicada el jueves, Grantham, cofundador del administrador de activos de Boston GMO, describe las acciones estadounidenses como si estuvieran en una "súper burbuja", solo la cuarta parte del siglo pasado. Y tal como lo hicieron en la crisis de 1929, la quiebra de las puntocom de 2000 y la crisis financiera de 2008, está seguro de que esta burbuja estallará, enviando los índices a las normas estadísticas y posiblemente más allá.
> Haga clic para ampliar...



Según Grantham, ha habido otras cinco “superburbujas” y todas han terminado mal …



> Señaló que las acciones estadounidenses han experimentado dos de estas "superburbujas" antes: 1929, una caída del mercado que condujo a la Gran Depresión, y nuevamente en 2000, cuando estalló la burbuja de las puntocom. También dijo que el mercado inmobiliario de EE. UU. era una "superburbuja" en 2006 y que los mercados inmobiliario y bursátil japonés de 1989 eran ambos "superburbujas".
> “Estas cinco superburbujas se corrigieron hasta volver a la tendencia con un dolor mucho mayor y más prolongado que el promedio”, escribió Grantham.
> Haga clic para ampliar...



Deberíamos dar algo de crédito a los "genios" de la Reserva Federal por mantener la fiesta tanto tiempo como lo han hecho, pero al inflar esta burbuja a un tamaño tan absurdo, han preparado el escenario para un colapso que no tendrá paralelo en nuestro país. toda la historia.

Ver también Un veterano del mercado advierte sobre un desplome de la bolsa de valores en enero
Como he advertido tantas veces a lo largo de los años, los índices de valoración de acciones siempre regresan a sus promedios a largo plazo eventualmente.

Si cayeran solo dos tercios del camino hacia las normas históricas, Grantham dice que las pérdidas de riqueza en los EE . UU . "podrían sumar $ 35 billones" ...



> “Por primera vez en EE. UU. tenemos burbujas simultáneas en todas las principales clases de activos”, dijo Grantham, cofundador de la firma de inversión GMO, en un artículo el jueves. Estimó que las pérdidas de riqueza podrían sumar $ 35 billones en los EE. UU. Si las valoraciones de las principales clases de activos regresan dos tercios del camino a las normas históricas.



*Si esto realmente sucede, resultará en un espectáculo de terror económico que no se parecerá a nada que hayamos visto antes en toda la historia de los Estados Unidos.*


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Ene 2022)

Guano del bueno.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## elena francis (24 Ene 2022)

Espero que Soros salga trasquilado, por hijo de puta.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (24 Ene 2022)

no es solo burbuja bursatil es el colapso de todo .. esto del Viruh ha sido la señal ..


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (24 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Triste_figura (24 Ene 2022)

Centeno, calienta que sales.


----------



## El Gran Cid (24 Ene 2022)

Wall Street cierra al alza tras llegar a caer más de un 3%


Todo apuntaba a que los números rojos iban a dominar un día más en Wall Street. Inquietos por la creciente tensión que existe entre Rusia y los países occidentales, que podría deri




www.expansion.com


----------



## Bishop (24 Ene 2022)

A ver si es verdad y salta todo por los aires. Basta ya de tanta estupidez.


----------



## poppom (24 Ene 2022)

mentira como la caída del covic
mientras quede una gota de tinta en la impresora seguiré comprando
hasta que no se escuche más el brrrrrr no pararé de comprar


----------



## Bloperas (24 Ene 2022)

Si lo dice uno de esos hay que hacer lo contrario. De primer curso de engañifas.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Si lo dice uno de esos hay que hacer lo contrario. De primer curso de engañifas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk



Exacto


----------



## Teuro (24 Ene 2022)

EEUU va a poner en marcha la "inflacionadora" para reducir su deuda, caiga quien caiga en EEUU.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (24 Ene 2022)

Aquí se holdea, que pierdo la mitad pero se holdea


----------



## pr0orz1337 (24 Ene 2022)

¡¡Esto es la ruina burbujos!!  ...Cuando decían que había que "holdear" todo eran risas... 

...Ahora rompo la hucha-cerdito y le meto más. Para cabezones impenitentes los burbus prepper inasequibles al desaliento.


----------



## geremi (24 Ene 2022)

Mientras sea en octubre no veo lo malo.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (24 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Aquí se holdea, que pierdo la mitad pero se holdea



Solo pierdes cuando vendes.

HODL!


----------



## vico (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (24 Ene 2022)

corred a vender a pérdidas, gacelillas


----------



## luca (24 Ene 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (24 Ene 2022)

osoguanoso.gif


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

el ibex a 5000 manda....el resto es especulacion.


----------



## MrDanger (24 Ene 2022)

Hay que aguantar y arruinarse con dignidad. Luego si eso nos echamos al monte y volvemos a la economía real, la de las bellotas y los conejos.


----------



## uberales (24 Ene 2022)

luca dijo:


> En cuanto lancen el primer pepino las acciones se van a valor fundamental y el 97% del capital se volatiliza. Pum.



No va a pasar nada, EEUU no va a hacer nada. Y Rusia a lo sumo entra en Donbass.


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ene 2022)

"OS DIMOS A ELEGIR ENTRE EL VIRUS O LA GUERRA, ELEGISTEIS EL VIRUS Y AHORA TENDREIS LA GUERRA"


----------



## coscorron (24 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Aquí se holdea, que pierdo la mitad pero se holdea



Es que tal cual así he oido yo lo de estos nuevos inversores en las cryptos ... Se trata de mantener, mantener y mantener ... No hay más estrategía ni táctica ni nada.


----------



## Vorian (24 Ene 2022)

Con los tipos de interes reales del dinero en negativo, queda fiesta aun para rato en las bolsas. Correcciones como esta y mucho peores ha habido en las bolsas y en cuestion de 3-4 meses en la mayoria de casos se han recuperado. Momento de acumular, o como dice W. Buffet, vende con la euforia y compra con el panico.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (24 Ene 2022)

Todo al franco suizo, viene la guerra. 

El último euro que lo pierda otro.


----------



## DEREC (24 Ene 2022)

Moriremos con las botas puestas. Pringao el que venda.


----------



## Charlatan (24 Ene 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> Con los tipos de interes reales del dinero en negativo, queda fiesta aun para rato en las bolsas. Correcciones como esta y mucho peores ha habido en las bolsas y en cuestion de 3-4 meses en la mayoria de casos se han recuperado. Momento de acumular, o como dice W. Buffet, vende con la euforia y compra con el panico.



PUES COMPRA TU............


----------



## Decipher (24 Ene 2022)

El Russia Today de tapadillo predicando el apocalipsis por enésima vez cuando crece la tensión en Ucrania.


----------



## trincaybrinca (24 Ene 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Si lo dice uno de esos hay que hacer lo contrario. De primer curso de engañifas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk



De hecho ya esta el spx en soporte semanal y el fear and greed por la zona d panico.deria un troleo brutal qie el spx se fuera a 5500 puntos aunque siendo sincero espero un rebote fuerte pero la tendencia nos la estan marcando.habra que star atentos


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## remosinganas (24 Ene 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 918321



maeeeeee miaaaaa...*QUE EMPIECE EL ESPECTACULOOO...*


----------



## Gentilischi (24 Ene 2022)

Pues yo tengo el *100%* de mis ahorros en renta variable con *Vanguard*. 

20% SP500

80% Global Stock Index

Estoy por pasarme la mitad de esto a algún ETF de bonos. Alguna recomendación? 

En este año *2021* he ganado un *+18*%. 

Puede que considere una perspectiva del estilo cartera permante de *Harry Brown*. En mi caso me inclinaría 60% renta variable, 20% bonos, 10% oro, 10% cash. 

Alguna recomendación, burbujos?


----------



## lonchagordista (24 Ene 2022)

Me perdí el bache de marzo del 20, será ahora más de lo mismo? En dos meses todo pa arriba?


----------



## Abc123CBA (24 Ene 2022)

Pues yo estoy en verde por poco pero verde.


----------



## Santolin (24 Ene 2022)

Que dice el caranchoa este, siendo casapapis yo tb tiro el dinero


----------



## remosinganas (24 Ene 2022)

UP 
i was here...


----------



## Kareo (24 Ene 2022)

¡Tolili el que no holdee! (Es broma, yo lo veo desde la barrera, enhorabuena a los que hayan hecho pasta).


----------



## maxkuiper (24 Ene 2022)

Ahhhh... como nutre


----------



## L'omertá (24 Ene 2022)

Fuera coñas estoy tratando de vender mis criptos y no me deja.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Pues yo tengo el *100%* de mis ahorros en renta variable con *Vanguard*.
> 
> 20% SP500
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 60% variable 20% bonos 20% cash


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ene 2022)

Huele a Recesión...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (24 Ene 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Fuera coñas estoy tratando de vender mis criptos y no me deja.



Pues cambia a Tether


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (24 Ene 2022)

Enésimo fin del mundo. Nos os cansais?



Terrible crash dice y están las bolsas a niveles de septiembre de 2021


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Exacto



que opinas de wall street wolverine?


----------



## Tagghino (24 Ene 2022)

En estos momentos me nutre no tener ni un duro para himbertir


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> que opinas de wall street wolverine?



No sé lo que sabe 

Cada X tiempo sale uno como él y en esta era son Legión


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

Dios te oiga


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No sé lo que sabe
> 
> Cada X tiempo sale uno como él y en esta era son Legión



como ves la situacion economica en españa, en mi trabajo no vendemos ni un seguro.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> como ves la situacion economica en españa, en mi trabajo no vendemos ni un seguro.



Cuando te salga a perdidas estar así vete con tus padres si puedes y te llevas bien con ellos, etc

En el foro la gente es pesimista y avisan, pero yo lo soy mucho más 

Ya estás viendo que eso de la recuperación que hablaban es mentira y que la inflación no sólo no va a parar sino a seguir subiendo y vienen guerras, no la de Rusia sino por China o Irán o donde sea

Habrá un colapso industrial o comercial..... paaaammmmmm

Y ahí empezará todo a acelerar


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Ene 2022)

comprad en empresas de papel higiénico... valor seguro


----------



## Carlos París (24 Ene 2022)

Al que le pille con pólvora seca, a invertir y al loro.


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cuando te salga a perdidas estar así vete con tus padres si puedes y te llevas bien con ellos, etc
> 
> En el foro la gente es pesimista y avisan, pero yo lo soy mucho más
> 
> ...



llevo desde el 2021 viviendo con mis padres me fui de casa en el 2011 con 18 años pero era inviable vivir en piso compartido en Madrid.


----------



## ArmiArma (24 Ene 2022)

Pero si se siembra el caos, será porque los planes del NOM han fracasado para convertirse en un gran desafío global.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Ene 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> llevo desde el 2021 viviendo con mis padres me fui de casa en el 2011 con 18 años pero era inviable vivir en piso compartido en Madrid.



Madrid se volverá en una trampa para ratas cuando estalle todo


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Madrid se volverá en una trampa para ratas cuando estalle todo



Gente que esta alli trabajando le tienen que pagar los pisos sus padres y no te hablo de gente que trabaja en un supermercado.


----------



## magnoberto (24 Ene 2022)

Esto como con el covid:
nos vamos a la mierda, nos vamos a la mierda - na solo es rebote de gato muerto - ( otra vez máximo historico) ahora nos vamos a la mierda - (corrige) nos vamos, nos vamos...

Cuando todos dicen lo mismo pasa lo contrario.


----------



## el segador (24 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> el ibex a 5000 manda....el resto es especulacion.



El próximo viernes el Ibex a 5000, muchos llorarán porque este a ese nivel, básicamente por que estará mucho más abajo debido al inicio del ataque ruso.


----------



## auricooro (24 Ene 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Fuera coñas estoy tratando de vender mis criptos y no me deja.




En vez de holdear con cojones, vas a holdear por cojones


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

que opinas del movimiento que se esta haciendo para "gripalizar" el covid?


----------



## petro6 (24 Ene 2022)

Esta vez no pienso salir. Hold.


----------



## Misterio (24 Ene 2022)

Conclusión en breve rebote de los gordos.


----------



## txusky_g (24 Ene 2022)

Para que pete el burbujón hace falta un mirlo blanco. Puede ser un lehman brothers, una intervención rusa en Ucrania o un golpe de estado Trumpista en EEUU. 

Estemos atentos.


----------



## hijo (24 Ene 2022)

Misterio dijo:


> Conclusión en breve rebote de los gordos.



Ya está rebotando lol


----------



## JAC 59 (24 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Para que pete el burbujón hace falta un mirlo blanco...



Más bien un cisne negro...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Ene 2022)

Telefónica en verdes viva matilda


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que Soros salga trasquilado, por hijo de puta.



¿ Quien es Soros sino otro mayordomo de los Rotshild ?


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (24 Ene 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Me perdí el bache de marzo del 20, será ahora más de lo mismo? En dos meses todo pa arriba?



he preguntado a carlos jesús y dice que la caída será hasta el 30 de febrero a las 13:47, a partir de ahí to parriba


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Ene 2022)

Yo voy tranquilo 85% himbertido en polla de bieggo.

No vendo ni aunque caiga un 95%


----------



## lonchagordista (24 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Yo voy tranquilo 85% himbertido en polla de bieggo.
> 
> No vendo ni aunque caiga un 95%



Cuál es el ticker de polla de bieggo?


----------



## Despotricador (24 Ene 2022)

Falta mucho para octubre.


----------



## alas97 (24 Ene 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Todo al franco suizo, viene la guerra.
> 
> El último euro que lo pierda otro.



nadie te va hacer caso hijo, si pude surfear las olas en el 2008 fue gracias al franco suizo.


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que Soros salga trasquilado, por hijo de puta.



Imagino que estarás de coña


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Zappa (24 Ene 2022)

hijo dijo:


> Ya está rebotando lol



Habrá que ver si es el gato muerto.
Se está moviendo todo muy rápido, como si a final de semana fuese a pasar algo muy gordo.


----------



## George Orwell (24 Ene 2022)

Eso explicaría el reciente interés en liársela a los rusos *en suelo europeo*.


----------



## Arquíloco (24 Ene 2022)

Hace mucho que no cacharreaba con los technicals. Comentarios de amateur: Referencia SP500 mensual. Joder, era hora de que se pinche esto. Notad el ángulo de trepado de 2008 a 2019, y luego del 2020 a la fecha. El RSI ya pedía un short a los gritos. El primer Fibonacci coincide con unos cuatros meses de soporte horizontal a los ~3200. A ver si es un vuelco real, cambio de tendencia, o si lo apuntalan de nuevo. Si se vuelca, posible rally de USD, a ver si perfora el ùltimo histórico de 1.05. Nada, ganas de mercadocharla.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (24 Ene 2022)

Sera en Octubre


----------



## explorador (24 Ene 2022)

Ya llueve menos, hoy es de los días que las manos fuertes ganan mucha pasta


----------



## estertores (24 Ene 2022)

Será en febrero


----------



## elena francis (24 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Imagino que estarás de coña



¿Por?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 Ene 2022)

NUNCA PASA NADA. Jrabaroslo a fuejo en la piel burbumorys


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Por?



Como se va a arruinar uno de los mayores capos y responsables de todo lo que está sucediendo a nivel mundial?


----------



## djun (24 Ene 2022)

*Próximas burbujas según Michael Burry.*


----------



## OxHxKx (24 Ene 2022)

Maxima derroicion , menos mal que ya empiezan con la guerra !!

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (24 Ene 2022)

Ya están moviendo los tanques en Europa, nada es casualidad,...


----------



## drstrangelove (24 Ene 2022)

Traducción al lenguaje burbujo: cuando veas a Rusia atacar...con furia porcina debes comprar.

Rebote del donbass muerto, próximamente.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2022)

Ojala que toda la puta escoria niñorratosa OS MURAIS DE PUTO HAMBRE


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (24 Ene 2022)

El dinero pasa de unas manos a otras....


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2022)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> he preguntado a carlos jesús y dice que la caída será hasta el 30 de febrero a las 13:47, a partir de ahí to parriba



Creo que es el 30 de Febrero a las 25:64


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (24 Ene 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Cuál es el ticker de polla de bieggo?



BRK.B


----------



## Narwhal (24 Ene 2022)

Sp500 camino de cerrar plano después de ir perdiendo un 3% hace 3 horas


----------



## Será en Octubre (24 Ene 2022)

Venga hijos de puta, cagáos, si casi acabamos en verde coño.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Sp500 camino de cerrar plano después de ir perdiendo un 3% hace 3 horas



La fed imprimiendo y comprando como el meme. Voy a buscarlo

aquí está :


----------



## Hefziba Beula (24 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La fed imprimiendo y comprando como el meme. Voy a buscarlo
> 
> aquí está :




Los billetes ya hacen poco efecto asi que no solo están imprimiendo billetes para supuestamente evitar la debacle económica que ya se nos viene encima, sino que están "imprimiendo" balas, porque se van a usar muchas... (para aquellos que dicen que no va a haber guerra convencional, cuando llevamos años en esta guerra híbrida y que lo único que faltaba era llegar a las manos, pues bien, ahora vienen las manos...)


----------



## ShellShock (24 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La fed imprimiendo y comprando como el meme. Voy a buscarlo
> 
> aquí está :



Money printer go BRRR


----------



## HelpAviation (24 Ene 2022)

Hefziba Beula dijo:


> Los billetes ya hacen poco efecto asi que no solo están imprimiendo billetes para supuestamente evitar la debacle económica que ya se nos viene encima, sino que están "imprimiendo" balas, porque se van a usar muchas... (para aquellos que dicen que no va a haber guerra convencional, cuando llevamos años en esta guerra híbrida y que lo único que faltaba era llegar a las manos, pues bien, ahora vienen las manos...)



donde esta la debacle economica en España?


----------



## Gonorrea (24 Ene 2022)

El Nasdaq ha rebotado mas de 800 puntos desde minimos y cierra en verde.

Win win de Soros preñando el alma a pelito de los cortos


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (24 Ene 2022)

Tiene que ser ya, porque la excusa del Covid se les acaba, y no le podrán echar la culpa a este del batacazo, y de años de especular y de cargarse empresas.


----------



## teperico (24 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que Soros salga trasquilado, por hijo de puta.



Soros será el primero en meterse a corto con miles de millones. Es el problema de ser un buen trader...


----------



## auricooro (24 Ene 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> El Nasdaq ha rebotado mas de 800 puntos desde minimos y cierra en verde.
> 
> Win win de Soros preñando el alma a pelito de los cortos



Esto no ha sido ni medio normal. No me gusta esta volatilidad.


----------



## drstrangelove (24 Ene 2022)

Se veía venir, rebote del owned muerto y muchos pardillos con cara gilipollas, el que le haya levantado stocks a precio-puta a los youtubers-rata ahora mismo estará abriendo un botellín.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2022)

Cuando se abren estos hilos en burbuja es cuando hay que hacer click en el botón de comprar.


----------



## Orooo (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya mierda de crash. Ni la transferencia me ha dado tiempo a hacer


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Ene 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Pues yo tengo el *100%* de mis ahorros en renta variable con *Vanguard*.
> 
> 20% SP500
> 
> ...



BAELO patrimonio


----------



## TomásPlatz (24 Ene 2022)

Crisis sanitaria y epidemia
Guerras (ahora con lo de rusia y tal)
y Colpso economico del sistema


BRUTAL, el video es del año 2012.


----------



## CommiePig (24 Ene 2022)

no subir los tipos de interes, como NECESITA la economia (super inflacion), es un error propio del 2005- 2006

no se quiere aprender, o peor, lo están buscando

al final, peta mucho mas y peor


----------



## derepen (24 Ene 2022)

Crash el que se ha dado este foro, error 502, y esto no se arregla con una impresora.


----------



## derepen (24 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La fed imprimiendo y comprando como el meme. Voy a buscarlo
> 
> aquí está :



El que ha hecho ese meme no ha entendido nada. El que imprime el dinero no tiene el culo en llamas, ese tiene la situación bajo control, el que está en la puta mierda es el ahorrador que ve que pierde valor lo que tiene en el banco, el que va a comprar una casa o la comida cada día, pero ¿Estos? ¿Llorando? ¿Te crees que Jerome no va a llegar a fin de mes?


----------



## Virolai (24 Ene 2022)

Cierra en positivo, y en Europa caídas del 4%. Nada más que disir


----------



## Coln (24 Ene 2022)

En Burbuja queremos guano del bueno !!!!


----------



## ashe (24 Ene 2022)

Luego dicen que la bolsa no está manipulada...


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cuando te salga a perdidas estar así vete con tus padres si puedes y te llevas bien con ellos, etc
> 
> En el foro la gente es pesimista y avisan, pero yo lo soy mucho más
> 
> ...


----------



## derepen (24 Ene 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Cierra en positivo, y en Europa caídas del 4%. Nada más que disir



¿Han encendido la impresora no? ¿Cómo podría verificar si hoy han aumentado los balances de la FED?


----------



## damnit (25 Ene 2022)

Otro fin del mundo vaticinado en Burbuja. Y recuerda que aquí lo viste antes.


----------



## CarneconOjos (25 Ene 2022)

Pues muy normal, no? poco me parece la caída de Europa. Mañana debería de seguir cayendo con furia porcina. Está Preguerra les sienta muy bien a USA, que la quiere y necesitan. Pero nada bueno, veo yo para Europa y medio mundo.


----------



## qbit (25 Ene 2022)

Pues ha acertado. Grande:


----------



## ElCalvo (25 Ene 2022)

Lo poco que tenía lo saqué después de reyes. Liquidez total. Jejeje....


----------



## Gentilischi (25 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> BAELO patrimonio



Gestión activa? JA!


----------



## Decipher (25 Ene 2022)

Y nunca se cumple. Y todo por una competición de medirse las pollas en Ucrania. Si no se hundió con el coronavirus ya no se hunde. Me preocupa mas que eleven los tipos de interés.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (25 Ene 2022)

Hoy hay reunión de la Fed y el miércoles sale a hablar Powell

2 escenarios.

- mantienen los tipos y la inflación de 2 dígitos ya será imposible de ser maquillada hasta finales de 2022

- suben los tipos y se entra en recesión


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Ene 2022)

La rueda va así:

- Hilo previene de apocalipsis en X tiempo inminente
- No pasa nada ni ocurre nada
- Una amnesia se apodera de los participantes en el hilo así como lectores, nadie le pide explicaciones al OP por sus desvaríos
- Otro enajenado abre el siguiente Hilo donde previene del siguiente apocalipsis, incluso del mismo tipo
- Repetir


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (25 Ene 2022)

covid, crisis económica, posible guerra a gran escala. Quien da más. Solo falta el meteorito.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (25 Ene 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> La rueda va así:
> 
> - Hilo previene de apocalipsis en X tiempo inminente
> - No pasa nada ni ocurre nada
> ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Ene 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Espero que Soros salga trasquilado, por hijo de puta.



Si eso pasara, lo sabrá de antemano y jugaría a la baja


----------



## Decipher (25 Ene 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> La rueda va así:
> 
> - Hilo previene de apocalipsis en X tiempo inminente
> - No pasa nada ni ocurre nada
> ...



Y cuando de verdad pasa algo dicen que es una plandemia y un circo.


----------



## Vientosolar (25 Ene 2022)

Este hilo, si no lo abre zparo, debidamente soplado por gentes del Ibex, no vale nada.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ene 2022)

Puto cambio climático, llevamos varios octubres que ocurren en Enero.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que tal cual así he oido yo lo de estos nuevos inversores en las cryptos ... Se trata de mantener, mantener y mantener ... No hay más estrategía ni táctica ni nada.



Si al menos me dices que vendes en alto para comprar en bajos como los actuales... Pero no, aguantar y aguantar, vete tú a saber porqué


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Ene 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Solo pierdes cuando vendes.
> 
> HODL!



¿Pero pudiendo comprar de forma instantánea en la bajada más espectacular de los últimos años para luego sacarle profit no es ganar?


----------



## Vorian (25 Ene 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> PUES COMPRA TU............



Estoy practicando de manera progresiva el #BuyTheDip, aprovechando la liquidez que tenia en reserva para estas ocasiones. La volatilidad es un mecanismo por el que se transfiere riqueza del que no la soporta hacia el que si lo hace. Eres de los primeros o de los segundos?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (25 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> ¿Pero pudiendo comprar de forma instantánea en la bajada más espectacular de los últimos años para luego sacarle profit no es ganar?



Depende, si luego vendes y sacas beneficio si. Si te lo quedas hodleando, tendrás X bitcoin que seguirán siendo X bitcoin.

Solo cuando lo pases a merkels ganaras o perderas. Es mas o menos como una acción. Yo al menos lo entiendo así, es como una pasta que en un futuro de aquí a 10-20 años pueda disfrutar. Ahora es que ni lo toco, solo HODL.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Ene 2022)

djun dijo:


> *Próximas burbujas según Michael Burry.*



ese video es de Agosto de 2021, mejor algo mas actualizado no?

aunque creo que burry acertaba con ponerse corto en el fondo ARK ese de la tal Cathie Wood


----------



## Akira. (25 Ene 2022)

Otro desvarío de uno de los foreros más alarmistas del foro, y van...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Ene 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Depende, si luego vendes y sacas beneficio si. Si te lo quedas hodleando, tendrás X bitcoin que seguirán siendo X bitcoin.
> 
> Solo cuando lo pases a merkels ganaras o perderas. Es mas o menos como una acción. Yo al menos lo entiendo así, es como una pasta que en un futuro de aquí a 10-20 años pueda disfrutar. Ahora es que ni lo toco, solo HODL.



Entonces si tengo 1.000.000 de Bolívares serán 1M de Bolívares xD


----------



## Setapéfranses (25 Ene 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Ahhhh... como nutre



Mantente pobre.


----------



## QueenTiger (25 Ene 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> La rueda va así:
> 
> - Hilo previene de apocalipsis en X tiempo inminente
> - No pasa nada ni ocurre nada
> ...



Y algún día, alguien acierta. 

Pero sí, totalmente.


----------



## polnet (25 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo de siempre, la mayoría de las grandes empresas pueden bajar aún un 50%


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Ene 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Esto es lo de siempre, la mayoría de las grandes empresas pueden bajar aún un 50%
> Ver archivo adjunto 919434



antes crean un weimar x 10


----------



## arandel (25 Ene 2022)

Bueno a ver que el SP se ha dado ostias del 20-40% y luego ha seguido subiendo. Es lo de siempre, esta sobrecomprado los fondos venden para asustar al pequeño, el pequeño vende a 100 el fondo compra a 60 y luego aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------

